# Dewalt 625e Router speed control bypass



## shropshireboy (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a Dewalt 625e Router with variable speed control on it. I want yo bypass the speed control and run directly off the mains supply. Can anyone help please.


----------



## RogerPowys (Aug 13, 2018)

Can't think why you would want to do that. At max speed setting the motor is pretty well directly connected to the mains supply anyway, except maybe for circuitry intended to protect the motor from overload. My guess is you won't squeeze any extra speed or power from your router, and might cause it harm - so why bother?


----------



## RogerPowys (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh and you'd lose the soft-start facility and probably invalidate your warranty too. Sorry seems a bad idea all round.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Usually this is done when it fails...are you planning to use an external speed control for some reason...?

Sounds like you've got something in mind...


----------



## shropshireboy (Aug 21, 2019)

Nickp said:


> Usually this is done when it fails...are you planning to use an external speed control for some reason...?
> 
> Sounds like you've got something in mind...



The speed control unit has failed but I dont need it anyway. I just want the thing to rotate at whatever speed it happens to be.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't give you specific wire configuration but what you want to wind up with is hot coming in from the cord would go to the switch...then from the switch to the hot brush...the other brush wire would go to AC return/common back to the cord.

But before you proceed, please continue your research to try and find specific wiring changes for the 625...and verify what I've described to make sure you don't fry the router or, worse, yourself...

When you bypass the speed controller the router will fire up at full speed (check your specs)...this means you will not be able to operate any bits greater than 1" or so...check router speed charts to make sure you're not spinning up too big a bit...for example, you will/should not slap on a panel bit...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## shropshireboy (Aug 21, 2019)

Nickp said:


> Can't give you specific wire configuration but what you want to wind up with is hot coming in from the cord would go to the switch...then from the switch to the hot brush...the other brush wire would go to AC return/common back to the cord.
> 
> But before you proceed, please continue your research to try and find specific wiring changes for the 625...and verify what I've described to make sure you don't fry the router or, worse, yourself...
> 
> When you bypass the speed controller the router will fire up at full speed (check your specs)...this means you will not be able to operate any bits greater than 1" or so...check router speed charts to make sure you're not spinning up too big a bit...for example, you will/should not slap on a panel bit...


Thankyou very much for your help.


----------

